# Visual Basic comando para usar teclado en vez de click



## adri_ariel_05 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hola, resulta que quiero crear un programa para controlar el puerto paralelo. Y quiero que cuando aprieto por ejemplo la tecla de la flecha para adelante, me tire un codigo especificado por por el puerto paralelo. Lo mismo para cualquier tecla del teclado. Con botones y con Alt + La letra especifica funciona, pero yo quiero que funcione al apretar directamente la tecla....

Muchas gracias!!

saludos.


----------



## robtz (Sep 26, 2009)

tu puedes hacer esto con cualquier control ya sea un form,text,comand etc
Private Sub 'Nombre de Control que quieres utilizar'_KeyDown(KeyCode As Integer, Shift As Integer)
        Select Case KeyCode
            Case vbKeyUp
                  'codigo para este caso
            Case vbKeyDown
                  'codigo para este caso
            Case vbKeyDelete
                  'codigo para este caso
            Case vbKeyRight
                  'codigo para este caso
            Case vbKeyLeft
                  'codigo para este caso
            Case vbKeyEscape
                 'codigo para este caso
        End Select
End Sub


----------

